# Free Seminars in New Jersey



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Free fishing casting seminars in South Jersey at Whale Creek Marina this weekend and June 19th .For Directions click link 
http://www.whalecreekmarina.com/Find Us/Find_Us.html


Follow link for details .

http://www.thebassbarn.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=003469#000008

or 

I will be assisting with casting and tackle demonstrations at these seminars .


If your interested in some good talk and some relaxing fishing afterward 
please attend.


On June 5th and June 19th, Whale Creek Marina in Strathmere NJ. will be 
hosting fishing and casting seminars presented by the NorthEast Casting Club 
at the Marina.

The first seminar will cover surf fishing for striped bass; techniques and 
equipment, and distance casting; techniques and new technology.

First Seminar: Saturday, June 5th

Location: Whale Creek Marine, Taylor, Ave.,Strathmere, NJ.
Time: 10am to 12noon
Speaker: Bill Halpin Sr., NorthEast Casting Club
with Conn Leahy aka "Connman"
Admission: Free
Information: (609) 263-6093


The second seminar will cover jetty, bay and bridge fishing techniques for 
stripers and weakfish.
Second Seminar: Saturday, June 19th

Location: Whale Creek Marine, Taylor Ave.,Strathmere, NJ.
Time: 10am to 12noon
Speaker: Bill Halpin Jr., (Ardmore Bill here on the Barn), NorthEast Casting Club, NJ Angler Magazine
Staff Writer
Admission: Free
Information: (609) 263-6093


Attendees should feel free to bring their own surf fishing equipment and
join us on the beach after each seminar.

BTW - the Halpin's are casting 600' and 670' respectively at the SportCast NE Regionals - Eric G.

BTW2 - Parking is a premium around the Marina area, PLEASE PLEASE be respectful of private property owners grassy lawns and "parking areas."


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out Saturday . In addition to the scheduled semiars over the next two weekends , June 12th will be Bucktailing with "BuckTail Willie " Bill Shillingford and June 19th will Have Bill Halpin (Ardmore Bill) doing Jetty , Bridge and Night fishing with the emphasis on plugging .
We plan on doing some more seminars over the course of the summer . The emphasis will always be on the fishing application of technology and distance casting to enhance fishing capabilties . There is a lot more interest in fishing than pure casting and both Bill and I love to fish .
Future seminars will be on reel tuning , rig tying and beach casting with a little more coaching thrown in . We may also do a seminar on the correct application of bait , how to preserve it ,cut it , rig it . clams , bunker , herring , crabs , worms etc .


----------

